# 25+/- acres in N. Central Tenneesse



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I tried to post this earlier but something seems to happened so here goes again.

I have a house on 25 +/- acres in north central Tennessee. Its a few miles south of the small town of Dover and not that far from The Land Between the Lakes. Takes about 45 mins to get to Ft Campbell Ky/Clarksville, TN (5th largest city in TN) but is a very rural area. The house is on top of a hill (not a mountain) with a long drive so its very private. I love the place but the job and the wife moved me away.

We had it under contract but that fell through. As of right now we have not set a new selling price. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

watcher said:


> I tried to post this earlier but something seems to happened so here goes again.
> 
> I have a house on 25 +/- acres in north central Tennessee. Its a few miles south of the small town of Dover and not that far from The Land Between the Lakes. Takes about 45 mins to get to Ft Campbell Ky/Clarksville, TN (5th largest city in TN) but is a very rural area. The house is on top of a hill (not a mountain) with a long drive so its very private. I love the place but the job and the wife moved me away.
> 
> We had it under contract but that fell through. As of right now we have not set a new selling price. PM me if you want more info.


pcitures?


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Is it listed with a realty and is there a link with details?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

My main computer has crashed. I have pics on a back up HD but right now they are a little low on the list to recover.

We have just contacted a new agent (long story) and I'll post a link to the listing as soon as I get one.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

watcher, thank you. Would you be willing to share some details? fencing, barn, well, septic, etc.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Timber? Farmed? outbuildings? # of rooms?


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

Sent you a PM. Interested in more information. Thanks


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

My home computer has crashed. I'll get more details when I get it back up.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Watcher! Did you get your PC back up. I would still like to get details on the property. Thanks.


----------

